# Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

Moin in die Runde, immer wieder fällt mir folgendes auf: Der Zander scheint der mit Abstand beliebteste Raubfisch des Süßwassers zu sein? Warum eigentlich?

Hechtbisse sind weitaus spektakulärer. Hechte sind auch deutlich kampfstärker. 

Barsche sind cleverer und vorsichtiger und am passendem Gerät kampfstärker.

Beide, Hecht wie Barsch, sind vielfältiger mit Kunstködern zu fangen als Zander, wo letztlich nur Gummi oder ggf. mal Wobbler geht.

Welse mit der Spinnrute dagegen sind eine besondere Herausforderung, wie ich finde...an der ich momentan noch scheiter.

Dann gibt´s noch die Rapfen...kampfstark, spektakulär, zeitweise clever...in manchen Gewässern auch Forellen...auf Sicht beangelbar manchmal, kampfstark, misstrauisch...

Was macht also den Zander so sehr beliebt? Er kämpft nicht besonders, er is relativ eintönig zu beangeln...wenn er da ist, recht einfach zu fangen (steinigt mich, aber wenn die Viecher am Platz sind, beißen sie auch- die Kunst ist, diesen Platz zu finden, insbesondere in Seen).

Kulinarisch ist er sicher weit vorn, aber beim weitverbreiteten C&R ist das ja ein sehr schwaches Argument.

Warum also quälen viele sich an Gewässern ab, die kaum Zandern beherbergen, warum gibts x-Threads zu DER Zanderrute, weil der mangelnde Erfolg am nicht optimalen Tock und nicht am nicht zandergeeigneten Gewässer festgemacht wird...also kurz und gut, was qualifiziert ausgerechnet DIESEN Räuber zur Nummer 1?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Schmeckt besser als Hecht und ist mehr dran als am Barsch!#6


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Schmeckt besser als Hecht und ist mehr dran als am Barsch!#6



Is beim Zurücksetzen egal  .


----------



## Fr33 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Du hast es eig schon gesagt..... aus kulinarischer Sicht! Es gibt zwar einige Hardcore Releaser... aber die meisten die dennoch mal nen Fisch mitnehmen, suchen sich gerade den Zander als DEN Speisefisch aus!


Dann immernoch der Hype greade was Gewässer wie Elbe usw. angeht.....


----------



## jkc (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Hm, naja meine Nr.1 ist´s nicht, aber ich sehe ihn weit vorn, weil wie Du schon schreibst, leckerer als Hecht. Und relativ idiotensicher zu befischen, dabei gute Chancen auf höhere Stückzahlen und größere Fische. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Is beim Zurücksetzen egal  .




Beim Zanderangeln sehe ich kaum Zurücksetzer!
Bei Barsch und Hecht schon weit mehr.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kulinarisch ist er sicher weit vorn, aber beim weitverbreiteten C&R ist das ja ein sehr schwaches Argument.



Die Einen wollen Zander in der Pfanne haben und kriegen es nicht hin. Und die Anderen wissen, dass alle Zander in der Pfanne haben wollen und posen deshalb mit Absicht nur mit Zandern rum, die dann gönnerhaft zurückgesetzt werden. Rapfen bringen eben keine Follower, schmecken halt nicht. Kann natürlich auch nur der typische Medien- und Forumshype sein. Ich persönlich beackere Barsch und Zander definitiv am Meisten, weil Sie am Besten schmecken. Nur für Barsch fehlen mir häufig geeignete Gewässer...


----------



## ayron (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Beim Zanderangeln sehe ich kaum Zurücksetzer!
> Bei Barsch und Hecht schon weit mehr.



Weil Frauchen Zander fordert, sitzt bei vielen der Knüppel deutlich lockerer :q
Warum auch 20€ pro Kg zahlen|rolleyes


----------



## chris1974 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde, immer wieder fällt mir folgendes auf: Der Zander scheint der mit Abstand beliebteste Raubfisch des Süßwassers zu sein? Warum eigentlich?


Weil er nachts auch bei starker Strömung zu fangen ist und mir das mehr Spaß macht als das Stillwasserfischen.



> Dann gibt´s noch die Rapfen...kampfstark, spektakulär, zeitweise clever...in manchen Gewässern auch Forellen...auf Sicht beangelbar manchmal, kampfstark, misstrauisch...


Hier am Turbinenauslass alles andere als misstrauisch. An guten Tagen fängt man ohne größere Problem 20 Stück.



> Was macht also den Zander so sehr beliebt? Er kämpft nicht besonders,


Habe ich schon öfters gehört; allerdings noch nie von jemandem, der schonmal eine 80cm+ bei starker Strömung am Turbinenauslass gefangen hat.



> er is relativ eintönig zu beangeln...wenn er da ist, recht einfach zu fangen (steinigt mich, aber wenn die Viecher am Platz sind, beißen sie auch- die Kunst ist, diesen Platz zu finden, insbesondere in Seen).


Gilt auch für Hechte, Barsche, Rapfen und Waller. Und wenn sie so einfach zu fangen sind, wieso quält sich dann jeder mit Rapfen und Hechten rum, obwohl der Zander ein besserer Speisefisch ist?



> Warum also quälen viele sich an Gewässern ab, die kaum Zandern beherbergen, warum gibts x-Threads zu DER Zanderrute, weil der mangelnde Erfolg am nicht optimalen Tock und nicht am nicht zandergeeigneten Gewässer festgemacht wird...also kurz und gut, was qualifiziert ausgerechnet DIESEN Räuber zur Nummer 1?


Wer sagt denn das ausgerechnet der Zander "die Nummer 1" unter den Räubern ist?


----------



## ronram (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Die Einen wollen Zander in der Pfanne haben und kriegen es nicht hin. Und die Anderen wissen, dass alle Zander in der Pfanne haben wollen und posen deshalb mit Absicht nur mit Zandern rum, die dann gönnerhaft zurückgesetzt werden. Rapfen bringen eben keine Follower, schmecken halt nicht. Kann natürlich auch nur der typische Medien- und Forumshype sein. Ich persönlich beackere Barsch und Zander definitiv am Meisten, weil Sie am Besten schmecken. Nur für Barsch fehlen mir häufig geeignete Gewässer...


Ich denke, dass du es ganz genau getroffen hast...
Zander sind halt für die meisten "cool".


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Hmm...denn muss es wohl das kulinarische Argument sein. 

Ich kann jetzt nur von mir ausgehen...aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, ob ich hier bei uns am See drei kleine Zander am bewährten Platz rausleier (Große dank Fischereidruck selten) , dabei noch fünf Gummis hängen lass, weil das beim zandern häufig so is...oder ob ich auf Hecht und Barsch pirschen geh...dann wähle ich zweiteres  .

Und wenn ich mal am Sommer an großen Fluss komm, leider viel zu selten, pflaster ich doch nicht die Buhnen mit Gummis...sondern rennen den raubenden Rapfen nach??

Irgendwie ist der Zander für mich so´n Lückenfisch, der ganz gut schmeckt. 

Ausnahme sind so die seltenen Bootstouren auf ein bestimmtes, sehr zanderreiches Gewässer mit guten Größen...da fetzt das. Aber so im "Angelalltag" reizen mich die Zander kaum noch und sind mir auch schlicht zu teuer und aufwendig zu beangeln für den begrenzten Erfolg (hier vor der Tür).

Man könnte natürlich sagen, Fuchs und Trauben...ja...aber das gilt bei richtig dicken Barschen auch und bei der Jagd nach denen hab ich weitaus mehr Ausdauer und Ehrgeiz...und wenn man dann mal einen hat, heißt es häufig, wenn es einer sieht "Oh, NUR ein Barsch!"?! Warum?

Genauso gelten Hechte irgendwie so als "Beifang", auch wenn sie ne richtig gute Größe haben?!


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das ausgerechnet der Zander "die Nummer 1" unter den Räubern ist?



Brauchst nur hier und in anderen Foren gucken, wie oft Zandergerät gesucht wird im Vergleich zu Hecht-Barsch-Wels etc. Gerät...


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Hi vermesser,
 ich sehe das ähnlich wie du, finde aber das Hecht und  Barsch, kulinarisch nicht so weit hinterm Zander sind.
 Man muss sie auch zubereiten können.
 An unserem Gewässer sind die Zander eher selten anzutreffen
 und der Hecht einfacher zu überlisten, das macht für mich den Reiz beim Zanderangeln aus.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Fr33 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Glaub mir... wenn wir Streifenbarsche hätten die so um die 50-70cm werden, würden wir da einen Hype erleben.....dann haste quasi deinen Barsch im Zanderformat.... Grätenarmer Fisch mit weissem Fleisch... was will der Metzger.. ähh Angler denn mehr ^^


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi vermesser,
> Barsch, kulinarisch nicht so weit hinterm Zander sind



Barsch is davor, Hecht gleichauf, wenn groß genug und vernünftig zubereitet. Finde ich.


----------



## ronram (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Fürs erlaubte Spinnfischen auf Barsche in der heiligen Zanderschonzeit fliegen am Rhein bei Köln auch gerne mal Steine in deine Richtung.


----------



## chris1974 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Brauchst nur hier und in anderen Foren gucken, wie oft Zandergerät gesucht wird im Vergleich zu Hecht-Barsch-Wels etc. Gerät...


Auch nur weil die meisten schon Hechte, Welse und Barsche gefangen haben und der Meinung sind das man zum Zanderansitz besonderes Gerät braucht.

Ich fische ausschließlich auf Zander, weil ich zu 95% nur Nachts unterwegs bin und in starker Strömung fische. Barben, Quappen, Rapfen, .. sind dann eine angenehme Abwechslung. Hechte habe ich hier auch schon öfters befischt und gefangen, aber da war kein einziger dabei, der wirklich gekämpft hat (ich kenne das  von anderen Gewässern war, aber hier sind sie stinkfaul).


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hecht gleichauf, wenn groß genug und vernünftig zubereitet. Finde ich.



Nicht wenn Du jemandem im Haus hast, der beim Auffinden der kleinsten Gräte die Nahrung verweigert . Aber Hecht ist geschmacklich und von der Konsistenz her auch spezieller, nicht ganz so tauglich für Seltenfischesser.


----------



## chris1974 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Barsch is davor, Hecht gleichauf, wenn groß genug und vernünftig zubereitet. Finde ich.


Hecht hat mir zuviel Y-Gräten.


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Hecht hat mir zuviel Y-Gräten.



Ja, hat er, stimmt. Aber im Ganzen auf´m Blech, Größe Ü65, kann man die hervorragend aussortieren. Kumpel kann die auch sehr sauber filetieren, aber das krieg ich nicht hin.


----------



## zorra (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

In D-Land herrscht seid Jahren die Zanderhype....was hier in NL ganz normal ist....hier kannste alles Normal fangen ohne das grosser Zirkus gemacht wird.. in D-Land meinen einige Sie hätten das Rad neu erfunden..würde ich auf Rügen wohnen..wäre der Hecht auch die Nr.1
gr.zorra


----------



## chris1974 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

"Mir persönlich!". Ich kenne ein paar Leute die auch lieber Hecht als Zander essen. Mir ist das egal, weil ich zu faul zum filieren und kochen bin. Ab und zu werfe ich Barsche oder Forellen auf den Räucherofen, aber das wars dann auch schon wieder.


----------



## hirschkaefer (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Ja Forelle und Äsche sind auch sehr lecker.


----------



## warenandi (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Hecht und Barsch kommen doch schon relativ häufig vor in den Gewässern und der Zander eben nicht. 
Hier bei uns haben wir einige Seen wo Zander ist. Einige Vereinsgewässer wo Zander drin ist, ist so dermaßen voll mit Anglern über Tage und Wochen, da hab ich absolut null Bock mich überhaupt an das Gewässer zu setzen und irgendwas zu Angeln. Da fahre ich lieber woanders hin. Zander hin oder her.
Aber abartig ist der Hype auf diesen Fisch schon. Und einige Angler sind so angepisst wenn man dann mal doch da ist und ein wenig Feedern tut und die vollen Futterkörber ins Wasser wirft. Da wird über den ganzen See gebrüllt. :q Hab ich bei Hecht und Barschangler bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt...#6
In diesem Sinne..........


----------



## chris1974 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Gibt überall Idioten. Hier laufen einige Feederangler und Karpfenfischer rum, die sofort zu pöblen anfangen wenn man an "ihrem" Futterplatz mit Kunstködern fischt.


----------



## CaptainPike (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Finde Barsch persönlich am besten in der Küche. Leider sind die guten Exemplare (das gilt hier schon bei Ü30 ^^ ) ähnlich selten wie der Zander. Der Zander ist aber irgendwie noch ein Stück verlockender als ein großer Barsch. Ist halt ein schöner Fisch der sich nicht oft blicken lässt und eine stattliche Größe erreichen kann.


----------



## warenandi (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Gibt überall Idioten. Hier laufen einige Feederangler und Karpfenfischer rum, die sofort zu pöblen anfangen wenn man an "ihrem" Futterplatz mit Kunstködern fischt.



Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.
Und Feeder-und Karpfenangler sind auch nicht immer harmlos. Aber, darum geht es hier ja nicht...


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> . Ich kenne ein paar Leute die auch lieber Hecht als Zander essen.



Was, Du kennst meine Frau ??? |bigeyes |supergri

Keine Ahnung wie die darauf kommt.#c
" Mensch Alter, deine Barsche und Zander schmecken ja janz jut aber bring doch mal wieder 'n anständigen Hecht mit."

Hecht, diese schleimige, stinkende, köderschreddernde, fluoschlitzende Fischmissgeburt..... ick mag sie einfach nich.#d


----------



## warenandi (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Hecht, diese schleimige, stinkende, köderschreddernde, fluoschlitzende Fischmissgeburt.....



Ganz ruhig... :q
Jeden das seine. Heute gab es bei uns auch Hecht. Schön lecker im Backofen.
Kommt halt drauf an wie man ihn macht und Geschmack ist ja Gott sei dank verschieden.


----------



## Slick (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Ich stehe auch mehr auf Wels und Aal als Zander.Zander ist mir zu trocken.
Ein Barsch ist mir auch lieber als ein Zander.Hecht ist auch nicht der Burner für die Pfanne.

Diese Meinung vertritt auch meine Frau. 




Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Das Wichtigste ist einfach ein ausreichender Zanderbestand. Wenns den nicht gibt, kann man trendbeeinflusst rumhoffen, wie man will.

Dann nützen weder extreme Spezialisierung noch FC-befeuerter Scheuchangsttick großartig was.

Daher: Einfach das beangeln, was konkret da ist. Mit Methoden, die möglichst individuell auf das jeweilige Gewässer abgestimmt sind.

Alles andere halte ich für pure Zeitverschwendung.

--> z. B. auch fanatische Tockhoffnung im vermorchellaubten Sumpfschlammtümpel ist völlig für die Katz. 

Wenns da nur Leiern bringt, bringts eben nur Leiern. Sonst fängt man außer Bodendreck gar nix. 

Auch, wenn überall das Jiggen propagiert und aus der Absinkphase ne Religion gemacht wird. Das funzt da dann einfach nicht und fertig.

Und wenns da eben keine Stachler gibt, dann gibts da keine. Dann ebenso eine unumstößliche Tatsache. So what.

Man muss sich halt den jeweiligen Gegebenheiten anpassen. Gehirnliches Schnitzenwollen von Idealzuständen ist nicht gerade zielführend.

Aber auch dann wirds einem überhaupt nicht langweilig - vorausgesetzt, man leidet nicht an verscheuklappter Zielfischfixierung.

Das Hauptproblem ist IMO, dass viele Leute völlig unreflektiert und oberflächlich irgendwas übernehmen, was sie in Videos sehen oder in Heftchen lesen.

Und sich dann wundern, wenn Rumpapageien keinen Erfolg bringt.

Zumal auch immer stärker ein Defizit bei absoluten Angel-Basics (inkl. Gewässerbeurteilung/-erforschung) zu herrschen scheint.

Das ist halt nunmal kein Kaugummiautomat. Und mit Krampfhaftigkeit reißt man allgemein gleich zweimal nix.


----------



## W-Lahn (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Barsche sind cleverer und vorsichtiger



Dieser Aussage kann ich nicht zustimmen, Barsche gehen eigentlich immer (egal ob Hecht- oder Zandergewässer). Oder hat es etwa großes Geschick benötigt um deine Barsche aus dem Räuberthread zu "überlisten."


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch mehr auf Wels und Aal als Zander. Zander ist mir zu trocken.



Zuletzt gab es bei mir Zander auf einer Hochzeit. Weiß auch nicht was viele hier mit lecker Zander und so haben?! Eine frisch geräucherte Forelle oder Renke würde ich jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## Ruti Island (19. August 2015)

Der Zander hat sich zum Modefisch entwickelt und der Barsch ist auch schwer im kommen. 
Einer der Hauptgründe wurde schon genannt: er schmeckt einfach verdammt gut. 
Außerdem ist er laut weit verbreiteter Meinung schwerer zu fangen als Hecht und Barsch. Ich hab schon viele Beiträge gelesen in denen Hecht und Barsch ach so dumm auf jeden Köder draufknallen. Und das stimmt in meinen Augen eben nur bedingt. Kleine Hechte und Barsche kann (fast) jeder fangen, ABER an den großen beißen sich auch viele die Zähne aus. 
Aber mir ist es lieb wenn alle auf Zander und teilweise auch auf Barsch Angeln. Der Hecht ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsfisch [emoji5]️

PS: außerdem macht Big Bait viel mehr Spaß [emoji1]

Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## wowa.krohmer (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Ist Zander eigentlich auch in Seen vertreten oder nur in Flüssen ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde, immer wieder fällt mir folgendes auf: Der Zander scheint der mit Abstand beliebteste Raubfisch des Süßwassers zu sein? Warum eigentlich?
> 
> Hechtbisse sind weitaus spektakulärer. Hechte sind auch deutlich kampfstärker.
> 
> ...




Das Zander relativ schlapp im Drill sind ist so. Barsche sind aber garantiert nicht "schlauer" als Zander, auch nicht der Hecht. Das sind (für mich) "Anfängerfische" und eine Herausforderung besteht eigentlich nur bei größeren Exemplaren. Um einen Zander zu fangen muss man die richtige Stelle finden, die teilweise nicht so offensichtlich ist wie der überhängende Baum beim Hecht. Man muss auch wissen zu welchem Zeitpunkt die Zander da sind und anders als bei Barsch und Hecht lässt der Zander deutlich schneller los, wenn ihm was nicht passt....sind nur einige Beispiele.

Das man Zander nur mit Gummi oder mal Wobbler beangeln kann ist doch quatsch. Blinker, Spinner usw gehen ebenso gut ...nur macht das fast keiner, weil alle nur stumpfsinnig dem "Gummitrend" folgen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Ist Zander eigentlich auch in Seen vertreten oder nur in Flüssen ?



Eigentlich überall. Talsperren, Seen, Kanäle - am Besten mit hartem, steinigen Grund und einer gewissen Eintrübung. Klare, krautige Gewässer sind in der Regel nicht so ideal.

Ich denke auch, der Zander-Hype liegt vor allem an dem Mythos, dass Zander besonders zickig und schwierig zu fangen sind, was meiner Meinung nach aber Quatsch ist. Große Hecht und große Barsche erfordern ebenfalls ein gutes Geschick, wenn man sie regelmäßig fangen möchte.

Ich angel auch gerne auf Zander, was aber auch daran liegt, dass Zander in meinem Hausgewässer (Ruhrgebiets-Kanäle) recht häufig vertreten ist. Hecht sind eher selten und nur an wenigen, bestimmten Stellen lohnt sich die gezielte Hecht-Jagd.


----------



## Ruti Island (19. August 2015)

D1985 schrieb:


> Barsche sind aber garantiert nicht "schlauer" als Zander, auch nicht der Hecht. Das sind (für mich) "Anfängerfische"




Was hab ich gesagt, schon geht es los. Aber mir soll es recht sein, so bleiben mehr Hechte für mich.



Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Ich find die (Zander)Bisse auf gejiggte Gufis beim absinken einfach geil.

Essen tu ich die auch gerne, klar.

Beim Barsch ist die Herausforderung wirklich die, vernünftige Größen zu kriegen.

Auch Hecht macht Laune (und schmeckt mir auch), da find ich den Drill halt spannender wie beim Zander..

Also bei mir persönlich ist der Zander nicht beliebter, sondern genauso beliebt wie Barsch, Hecht, Wels etc..

So wie es zig unterschiedliche Typen von Anglern mit unterschiedlichen Motivationen gibt, so haben die halt auch unterschiedliche Lieblingsfische..

Ich gönne jedem Angler seinen persönlichen Lieblingsfisch.....


----------



## chris1974 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Das Zander relativ schlapp im Drill sind ist so.


Bei euch vielleicht, aber hier nicht.



> Das man Zander nur mit Gummi oder mal Wobbler beangeln kann ist doch quatsch. Blinker, Spinner usw gehen ebenso gut ...nur macht das fast keiner, weil alle nur stumpfsinnig dem "Gummitrend" folgen.


Aha. Ja. Ne.. is klar. Deswegen berichten auch immer wieder Blechangler von den ständigen Zanderbeifängen. Ich hab in den 30 Jahren in denen ich jetzt mit Kunstködern losziehe, exakt keinen einzigen Zander mit Blech gefangen. Wie sieht deine Quote aus?


----------



## anzip (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Barsch ab 35 absolute Nummer 1
Zander ab 50 kriegt auf die Mütze.
Hecht hab ich dieses Jahr noch keinen mitgenommen. Famile (ich auch) weigert sich die zu essen. Y Gräten sei Dank.


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage kann ich nicht zustimmen, Barsche gehen eigentlich immer (egal ob Hecht- oder Zandergewässer). Oder hat es etwa großes Geschick benötigt um deine Barsche aus dem Räuberthread zu "überlisten."



Nein, haben sie nicht. Aber es gibt da einen nennenswerten Bestand Ü40, 50er sind verbürgt  .Leider ist das Ziel zickig und schlau. Die Opas fangen die "traditionell", aber soweit will ich noch nicht gehen. Soviel zur Erklärung.


----------



## racoon (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Einziger Grund, wieso der Zander momentan so beliebt ist, ist der, dass mit ihm noch Geld zu machen ist. Genau deshalb ist jeder zweite Bericht in irgendwelchen Heften von ,Spezialisten', die die neuesten Köder, Ruten und Rollen anpreisen. Und das Volk fährt darauf ab und kauft. Wenn man die Berichte ein klein wenig verfolgt stellt man fest, dass mittlerweile vermehrt über Rapfenfang geschrieben wird. Da öffnet sich scheinbar ein neuer Markt mit Köder, Rute und Rolle, die man nach Aussage der Spezialisten UNBEDINGT haben muss, sonst wirds nichts mit Zielfisch.


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> wenn er da ist, recht einfach zu fangen (steinigt mich, aber wenn die Viecher am Platz sind, beißen sie auch- die Kunst ist, diesen Platz zu finden, insbesondere in Seen).


Hi,

da habe ich komplett andere Erfahrungen gemacht.In unseren Naturseen hier gibt es keinen Fisch der so schwer wie der Zander zu überlisten ist mit Kunstködern.Ich denke das macht für viele auch den Reiz aus.Ok Barsche sind manchmal auch sehr heikel aber da fehlt halt die Größe im Vergleich zum Zander.Geschmacklich sehe ich es so.Barsch->Zander->Hecht.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Bei euch vielleicht, aber hier nicht.
> 
> 
> Aha. Ja. Ne.. is klar. Deswegen berichten auch immer wieder Blechangler von den ständigen Zanderbeifängen. Ich hab in den 30 Jahren in denen ich jetzt mit Kunstködern losziehe, exakt keinen einzigen Zander mit Blech gefangen. Wie sieht deine Quote aus?



Mit Blech habe ich bisher mehr gefangen als mit Gummi. Grundnah geführt fängt das auch (zumindest hier im Kanal) Warum soll das auch so "besonders" sein? Der Zander reagiert auf die gleichen Reize wie die meisten anderen Raubfische auch...und mal ehrlich, wer wirft denn heute noch einen alten Spinner oder FZ Blinker ins Wasser?


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, naja meine Nr.1 ist´s nicht, aber ich sehe ihn weit vorn, weil wie Du schon schreibst, leckerer als Hecht. Und relativ idiotensicher zu befischen, dabei gute Chancen auf höhere Stückzahlen und größere Fische.
> 
> Grüße JK


Also das Zander im Durchschnitt größer als Hechte sind ist wohl in den meisten Gewässern nicht der Fall.Und Hechte werden ja auch allgemein größer.Stückzahlmäßig auch alles Gewässerabhängig.Oft wird da wohl eher der Barsch auf Platz 1 sein was die Stückzahlen angeht.


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> (Große dank Fischereidruck selten) ,


Oder sind die Großen einfach nur sehr heikel und deshalb fangt ihr nur kleine?Ist nicht ungewöhnlich.Ich denke das ist auch alles sehr Gewässerabhängig.Wird man wohl nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Hallo D1985,

aber die alten Spinner und Blinker  bringen auch Heute noch Fische.
Meine meisten Zander im RMD- Kanal habe ich mit dem Mepps 5 in Silber gefangen; und auch der alte Effzet bringt immer noch Fische. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn auf  auf Wobbler und Gummifisch nichts 
geht, mitunter eben Blech der Bringer sein kann. Flexibel sein ist immer gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## warenandi (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



D1985 schrieb:


> und mal ehrlich, wer wirft denn heute noch einen alten Spinner oder FZ Blinker ins Wasser?



ICH!#6
Und gehe sogut wie nie als Schneider nach Hause.:vik:


----------



## jkc (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Also das Zander im Durchschnitt größer als Hechte sind ist wohl in den meisten Gewässern nicht der Fall.Und Hechte werden ja auch allgemein größer.Stückzahlmäßig auch alles Gewässerabhängig.Oft wird da wohl eher der Barsch auf Platz 1 sein was die Stückzahlen angeht.



Jaja, genau, aber auf was fische ich, wenn ich einer Seits höhere Stückzahlen haben will (als bei größeren Hechten), auf der anderen auch eine realistische Chance auf nen Fisch größer 35cm?|supergri


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



jkc schrieb:


> Jaja, genau, aber auf was fische ich, wenn ich einer  Seits höhere Stückzahlen haben will (als bei größeren Hechten), auf der  anderen auch eine realistische Chance auf nen Fisch größer 35cm?|supergri


Kommt drauf an wo man fischt.Ich müsste bisschen fahren um Gewässer zu haben wo der Zander in der Überzahl ist.Elbe zb..In den Seen hier in Schleswig-Holstein ist der Hecht in allen mir bekannten Gewässern der Fisch der häufiger vertreten ist.


----------



## thomas72 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Hallo,

wir essen Hecht sehr gerne.
Die Filets mit Y-Gräten 3x durch den Fleichwolf drehen und aus der Hackmasse Hechtklößchen mit Dillsauce und dazu Kartoffeln, oder wenns ein größerer Hecht ist, Koteletts schneiden und im Wurzelsud ziehen lassen. Dazu ebenfalls Kartoffeln. Leeecker!
Was auch super schmeckt, sind Fischpflanzerl aus Hecht.

Zander ist mir natürlich auch lieber aber ich bin auch über einen Hecht nicht böse.

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



warenandi schrieb:


> ICH!#6
> Und gehe sogut wie nie als Schneider nach Hause.:vik:



Verräter, Du!|supergri


----------



## AndiHam (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Bei euch vielleicht, aber hier nicht.
> 
> 
> Aha. Ja. Ne.. is klar. Deswegen berichten auch immer wieder Blechangler von den ständigen Zanderbeifängen. Ich hab in den 30 Jahren in denen ich jetzt mit Kunstködern losziehe, exakt keinen einzigen Zander mit Blech gefangen. Wie sieht deine Quote aus?



2015 3 Zander mit Jigging Spinner 18 Gramm, einen mit Blinker, 2 mit Gufi


----------



## siloaffe (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Ich angel am Rhein auch zu 99% auf Zander, wobei mir aber n Hecht auf m Teller deutlich lieber ist. Barsch nehm ich garnicht mit. 

Für mich liegt das Suchtpotential in diesem verfflixten Absinkbiss..... "TOCK":k:l

Zudem kann ich meist nur am Wochenende ans Wasser, im Sommer gehe ich übern Tag wegen der Schönwettterangler garnicht und selbst Nachts muss mann z.t. 5-6 Stellen anfahren um eine zu finden die nicht Überbesetzt ist. Daher ist ein geziehltes Hechteln eher schwierig..... (Hatte auch schon n paar Nachthechte, ist aber eher selten)

An den Bodden siehts da ganz anders aus. 
Wenn ich oben bin gehts nur auf Hecht:k, der Boddenzander ist da nur Beifang er macht auch deutlich weniger Theater an der Rute als ein Rheinzander. #d

Was das Speisefisch Thema angeht ist hier zu meist so das die, die jeden Zander mit nehmen auch jeden Hecht oder Barsch mit nehmen. Daran kanns also nicht liegen. 

Ist im Prinzip aber auch latte, jeder wie er mag|rolleyes


----------



## CaptainPike (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir essen Hecht sehr gerne.
> Die Filets mit Y-Gräten 3x durch den Fleichwolf drehen und aus der Hackmasse Hechtklößchen mit Dillsauce und dazu Kartoffeln, oder wenns ein größerer Hecht ist, Koteletts schneiden und im Wurzelsud ziehen lassen. Dazu ebenfalls Kartoffeln. Leeecker!
> ...


 
 Man kann den Hecht auch komplett grätenfrei filletieren, es braucht nur etwas Übung. So viel Verschnitt bleibt auch gar nicht (im Prinzip nur zwei Streifen mit den erwähnten Y-Gräten) Dann kann man ihn schön durch Teig ziehen und frittieren oder einfach so in die Pfanne hauen. Allerding finde ich das vor allem große Hechte manchmal etwas "Gewässergeschmack" annehmen


----------



## Purist (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Also ich mag alle drei, Hechte, Zander und Barsche, natürlich auch in der Pfanne |rolleyes

Den Zanderhype kann ich nur bedingt verstehen. In meinen Augen hängt der damit zusammen, dass das "Specimen Hunting" lt.  "Werbung" perfektioniert ist. Auf Zander, glauben wohl die Meisten, braucht's eine passende Rute/Rolle/Schnur, passende Gufis dran, Faulenzen oder Jiggen, und schon kann man ihn sehr gezielt beangeln und fangen. Die Realität sieht ein bischen anders aus, schließlich steigen auch dabei ab und zu Barsche und Hechte ein, und zwingend benötigen tut man all das an vielen Gewässern auch noch nicht einmal:
Meine Zander fange ich am hellichten Tag auf Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler- oft an Stellen wo andere nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Leider wird auch gerne vergessen, wie einfach er mit Pose und kleinen Köfis zu überlisten ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Ich denke die meisten Gründe sind genannt. 
Barsch ist fast überall verfügbar
Hecht ....
Zander ist sehr oft vertreten. Am Fisch ist mehr dran, Mehr Drill als Barsch, mehr Fisch zum Essen. Gräten halten sich un Grenzen.

Bei der Frage ist über die Forelle noch nichts gesagt. Die könnte dem Zander den Rang ablaufen, wenn sie mehr verfügbar wäre. Gefühlt gibt es die nicht in jeden Bundesland. Außer im FoPu. 

Drill Klasse, deutlich kampfstärker
Geschmack Klasse 
Gräten gehen i.O.
Angelausrüstung kann preiswert sein.
Angelarten/Köder = viele Möglichkeiten, Pose, Sbiro, Fliege, Wurm, Teig aktiv und passiv angelbar etc.
Erfolgschance höher als beim Zander(?)

Wäre die Forelle öfter in Gewässer vertreten, würden mehr auf Forelle gehen als auf Zander.


----------



## -Ole- (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wäre die Forelle öfter in Gewässer vertreten, würden mehr auf Forelle gehen als auf Zander.



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Ein sehr interessantes Thema, das oft auch viele Sichtweisen hat. Aber auch die Sichtweise, dass es Mode ist bzw. dem "Ego" gegründet ist, dürfte nicht selten falsch liegen. Dazu später mehr...

Ich für meinen Teil beangel gerne Hecht und Zander, selten auch mal Barsch. Was ich gerade lieber angel, das hängt von der aktuellen Situation ab. Für mich ist es aktuell der Zander. Im Winter war es noch eindeutig der Hecht. Das wechselt sich immer wieder.

Dinge die für den Zander sprechen
- Kulinarisch
Wenn ich mal einen Fisch mitnehme, dann lieber den Zander. Die Zubereitung ist leichter und er schmeckt auch besser. Allerdings finde ich auch Hecht und Barsch sehr lecker. Da ich aber selten mitnehmen, spielt dies keine Rolle. Ich würde dem Kochtopf nach beide gleich viel beangeln.

- Der Biss/Tock
Es gibt kaum ein genialeres Gefühl als ein knallhartes Tock in der Rute. Um den Fisch zu "catchen" (faulenzen) erfordert es auch mehr Konzentration. Während ich mich beim Spinner Einleiern kaum konzentrieren muss, bin ich beim Zander viel fokusierter. Das macht das Erlebnis, einen Zanderbiss zu spüren, gleich viel intensiver. Aber auch hier zählt das "kommt darauf an". Es gibt Hechte, die haben sich in den Köder gelegt. Und es gibt Hechte, die haben Bisse gebracht, da habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt. Und gerade meine letzten beiden Zander und bisher jeder meiner 4 größten Zander hat schwache Bisse geliefert. Die Bisse habe ich nicht mal gespürt. Geht also beides

- Der Mythos
Für viele ist der Zander ein schwer zu beangelnder Fisch. Das stimmt in vielen Fällen auch. Hier streiten sich die Geister. Man darf aber eines nicht vergessen. Jedes Gewässer ist anders, hat einen anderen Bestand oder erwartet eine andere Art die Tiere zu fangen. Für mich war der Zander im letzten Jahr auch ein wahrer Mythos. Es hat ewig gedauert, bis ich meinen ersten Zander gefangen hatte. Und auch danach hat es meist mehrere Tage gebraucht, bis ich den Fisch aktiv an der Leine hatte. Warum ist das so? Unser Gewässer ist kein Zander Gewässer, die vermehren sich hier nicht und kommen nur durch Besatz der Nebenflüsse oder anderen Stellen her. Das hat zufolge das die Zander zwar vorhanden und auch wohl gerne die Ü80 bis ÜMeter erreichen. Aber so einen an Band zu bekomme ist eine ganz ganz seltene Sache. Und demnach ist der Zander so etwas wie ein Mythos, der verstärkt durch die Zeitschriften immer beliebter wird. Und wie es oft der Fall ist, seltenes gilt als Besonders.

- Die Art zu Fangen
Hecht und Barsch kann man mit fast jeder erdenklichen Art des aktiven Raubfischköder angeln fangen. Zander hingegen lassen sich über Tag in vielen Gebieten "fast" nur durch jiggen fangen. Weil das jiggen simuliert einen kranken Fisch, der eben leicht als "happen" mitgenommen werden kann. Der Zander jagt den Fisch Tagsüber nur selten oder nur in bestimmten Bereichen. Um diesen Fisch zu fangen muss man sich noch mehr mit der Umgebung, dem Gewässer, den Gegebenheiten und dem Verhalten der Tiere auseinander setzen. Nachts, wenn die Tiere jagen, ist es wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte. Da fängt mit die mit Spinnern, Wobblern und c.o. Das würde auch über Tags funktionieren, würde der Köder nahe dessen Stehplätzen geführt werden. Aber das ist nicht immer ganz so leicht. Ich denke die Art, diese zu fangen, macht da auch viel aus.




vermesser schrieb:


> Hechtbisse sind weitaus spektakulärer. Hechte sind auch deutlich kampfstärker.


Ich glaube das Hechtbisse und Zanderbisse beide richtig klasse sein können und ebenfalls auch langweilig. Ein Top-Water Angler wird die Hechtbisse lieben. Für den Spinner Angler ist der Biss oft uninteressant. Ein TOCK hingegen ist oft richtig geil. Das hängt hier auch immer davon ab.

Was die Kampfkraft angeht: Ich habe aktuell die Vermutung, dass Zander nur deshalb so schwache Drills liefern, weil der Körperbau es nicht anders erlaubt. Wenn der Fisch den Köder im Mund hat, dann wird seine Beweglichkeit dadurch geraubt. Der "bullige" Fisch ist nicht so Schlank, wie ein Hecht, der auch richtig gehakt noch schwimmen kann und daher einen atembraubenden Kampf liefert.
Allerdings weiß jeder, der mal einen Fisch in der Schwanzflosse oder im Rücke gehakt hat, was diese Fische für eine enorme Kraft haben. Im direkten Vergleichen zwischen Hecht und Zander, sah der Hecht wie ein Püppchen aus. Einen 80er Zander im Rücke gehakt, konnte ich kaum halten. Der hat sich nicht mal beirren lassen. Ein Hecht hingegen macht dann noch viele schnelle Fluchten. Aber er ist leichter zu bändigen.
Ein Kollege hatte letztens einen 55er Zander in der Strömung im Rücken gehakt und die Rute war krum bis zum Anschlag. Und ich durfte wie Usain Bolt rennen und den Kescher holen, den er normal nicht benötigt. Und am Ende war es nur ein so kleiner Fisch. Da haben die Fische eine extreme Kraft.




vermesser schrieb:


> Barsche sind cleverer und vorsichtiger und am passendem Gerät kampfstärker.


Barsche Ü40 sind die Granate. Schwer zu fangen und stark im Drill. Allerdings waren alle Ü40 Barsche bei mir Beifänge btw. werden zeitgleich mit Zander/Hecht befischt. 
Ansonsten sag ich immer: "Barsche sind erst ab 40 Fische". Und da kommt der Punkt, warum Zander für mich interessant sind. Denn ich mag es die Messlatte für "große Fische" ganz oben zu sehen. Und Barsche werden nicht so groß.
(Allerdings würde ich einen Ü50 einem Zander bevorzugen)




vermesser schrieb:


> Beide, Hecht wie Barsch, sind vielfältiger mit Kunstködern zu fangen als Zander, wo letztlich nur Gummi oder ggf. mal Wobbler geht.


Das ist auch ein Vorteil, warum das gezielte Angeln auf Zander interessanter sein könnte. Zander fängt man - tagsüber - meistens am besten beim Jiggen/Faulenzen. Um dies zu optimieren, machen bestimmte Zander-Ruten sinn. Das schöne: Man fängt mit dieser Technik auch sehr gut Hecht und Barsch. Man grenzt die andere Fische nicht aus, weshalb ich diese Technik liebe und der Zander als Zielfisch so beliebt für mich ist.



vermesser schrieb:


> Dann gibt´s noch die Rapfen...kampfstark, spektakulär, zeitweise clever...in manchen Gewässern auch Forellen...auf Sicht beangelbar manchmal, kampfstark, misstrauisch...


Die würde ich mehr mögen, würde ich mehr Erfolg auf diese Tiere haben. Aber ich war zu selten gezielt auf die Fische los, als das ich da mehr zu sagen kann. Aber die sind sehr im kommen und beliebt. Werden aber wegen der der Tatsache, das die kaum jemand zu essen fangen würde, kaum beangelt.



vermesser schrieb:


> Brauchst nur hier und in anderen Foren gucken, wie oft Zandergerät gesucht wird im Vergleich zu Hecht-Barsch-Wels etc. Gerät...


Mit der Zanderrute kann ich optimal jiggen oder faulenzen. Wenn ich das kann, dann kann ich mit der Technik auch die anderen Zielfische fangen. Und wenn ich diese Rute habe, dann kann ich oft auch andere Techniken (Spinner, Wobbler....) einsetzen. Allerdings wird das faulenzen an vielen Spinnruten, die nicht dafür ausgelegt sind, schwierig sein oder viele Fehlbisse bringen.




D1985 schrieb:


> Das man Zander nur mit Gummi oder mal Wobbler beangeln kann ist doch quatsch. Blinker, Spinner usw gehen ebenso gut ...nur macht das fast keiner, weil alle nur stumpfsinnig dem "Gummitrend" folgen.


Dieser Gummitrend hat schon einen Grund. In vielen Gewässern, an vielen Stellen und zu den meisten Zeiten lässt sich der Zander nur dann überlisten, wenn man ihn einen kränkelnden "Snack" vor der Nase präsentiert. Denn tagsüber verstecken sich die Zander gerne. Geraubt wird erst Abends/Nachts/Morgens. Und da ist es dann egal, ob der Zander mit Spinner oder Gummi gefangen wird. Viele Angeln aber nur Tagsüber. Und die Erfolgsquote gibt dem Gummifisch dann recht.
Ich selber habe es auch einst geglaubt, dass nur Gummifisch geht. Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass oft sogar das Blech der Köder sein kann, wenn nichts anderes geht. Wie ich auch in einem Artikel "Dinner für Spinner" einst schrieb. 
Meine zwei größten Zander habe ich im letzten Jahr auf Spinner gefangen. Den einen Grundnah geführt über Tag bei Kälte. Den anderen in der Dunkelheit an der Oberfläche.




D1985 schrieb:


> ...und mal ehrlich, wer wirft denn heute noch einen alten Spinner oder FZ Blinker ins Wasser?


Ich mache das gerne. Aber auch nur dann, wenn es die Situationen erlaube oder aber nichts anderes geht. In der Strömung, wo ich den Spinner nicht grundnah führen kann, würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen Tagsüber zu spinnen.


----------



## chris1974 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



AndiHam schrieb:


> 2015 3 Zander mit Jigging Spinner 18 Gramm, einen mit Blinker, 2 mit Gufi


Und die Zander waren wie groß? Aber kommt jetzt garantiert wieder 80cm+.. schon klar. Ich seh ja auch soviel Fangfotos und Fangberichte von Zandern mit Blech. Fischt ruhig weiter mit Blech auf Zander; dann fang ich wenigstens mehr ^^


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wie ich auch in einem Artikel "Dinner für Spinner" einst schrieb.



Der Link funzt leider nicht  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Gutes Thema! #6

Erstmal muss noch festgestellt werden, dass bisher in Umfragen und Angleranteilen der Hecht der Angelfisch Nr.1 war und ist, kenne kein gegenteiliges Ergebnis. (aber vlt. was neu?)

Bei den "Modetrendanglern" ist wie oben schon geschrieben der Zander in Mode, und viele wollen da mal, und die die ins Forum kommen, folgen halt dem Trend. 
Die seit 50 Jahren Hechtangler kommen hier nicht und fragen ... 

Zander als Küchenfisch - ist der grätenärmste größere Fisch, selbst deutlich grätenärmer als Regenbogenforelle. Das macht ihn zum Nr.1 Tellerfisch.

Beantrage daher den Zander wegen seiner mangelnden Aktivität am Haken als Sportfisch zu streichen  und mit der entsprechend sehr gut passenden US-Klassifizierung "Panfish" zu belegen! :m


----------



## CaptainPike (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Und die Zander waren wie groß? Aber kommt jetzt garantiert wieder 80cm+.. schon klar. Ich seh ja auch soviel Fangfotos und Fangberichte von Zandern mit Blech. Fischt ruhig weiter mit Blech auf Zander; dann fang ich wenigstens mehr ^^



Warum soll das denn nicht gehen?


----------



## chris1974 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Wer hat gesagt das es nicht geht? Ich habe gesagt das es Zeitverschwendung ist und man mehr Erfolg mit Wobblern und Gummifischen hat. Auf Blech habe ich in 30 Jahren noch keinen einzigen Zander gefangen (mal von größenwahnsinnigen 30cm).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt das es nicht geht? Ich habe gesagt das es Zeitverschwendung ist und man mehr Erfolg mit Wobblern und Gummifischen hat. Auf Blech habe ich in 30 Jahren noch keinen einzigen Zander gefangen (mal von größenwahnsinnigen 30cm).



Was die Größe angeht sind die genau so groß wie die Zander die auf Gummifisch beissen. Und das es weniger Fotos gibt wo Zander mit Blech gefangen werden liegt einfach daran, das die meisten Angler eben mit Gummifisch angeln...man sieht es doch allein schon an den ganzen Themen "Suche Gummifischrute für Zander etc

Nur weil du es in 30 Jahren nicht geschafft hast einen Zander mit Blech zu fangen heisst das nicht es B-Köder sind oder der Zander nur relativ eintönig zu fangen ist  Oder ist der Zander vielleicht generell ein "Problemfisch" ? Scheinst ja relativ gereizt zu sein, weil andere mit Blech fangen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Hier wird oft abwertend vom Trendfisch geschrieben und das grade ein Hype drum gemacht wird.

Ich weiss nicht wie es den anderen hier geht, ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, das mein Anglerleben einer gewissen "Evolution" (völlig Wertfrei) unterliegt. Meine Zielfische und Angelarten haben sich, mal früher, mal später doch verändert oder "weiterentwickelt".

(ohne nun eine Diskussion zu entfachen, welcher Angelstil eine "weiterentwicklung" wäre oder ein Schritt zurück. Mir fällt nur kein besseres Wort ein.)

Wo ich aufgewachsen bin, kam der Zander in natürlicher Form vor. Gereizt hat er mich die ersten 20 Jahre meines Anglerlebens trotzdem nicht und dementsprechend hab ich auch nicht daraug geangelt. Inzwischen bin ich Angeltechnisch fast nur noch mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Und so viel der Zander (fast logisch...) in meinen Fokus.

Die "Tock" Bisse in der Absinkphase sind grundlegend anders als beim Meerforellenangeln. Die Konzentration ist gefordert, denn anders als beim Mefo Angeln endet die Träumerei nicht im Drill, sondern im Fehlbiss.

Anglerisch ist die Herausforderung beim Zander, meiner Meinung nach, etwas höher anzusehen. Das macht auch einen Reiz aus. Kulinarisch sage ich zu einem Zanderfilet in der Pfanne aber auch nicht nein!

Allerdings zählt das kulinarische Argument auch nicht richtig, mein zweiter Lieblingsfisch im Süsswasser (zur Zeit) ist der Rapfen. Und Gott bewahre...der kommt mir nicht in die Küche!

Und nochmal zum Hype. Wenn ich in die Zeitschriften schaue, dann sehe ich dort neben dem Zander auch alle anderen Raubfische. Einen Fokus auf den Zander kann ich nicht erkennen. Das hier im Forum mehr Fragen zum Zander kommen. Nunja, das Jiggen/Faulenzen schränkt die Köderwahl und die Rutenwahl ein.

Hechte würde ich auch noch mit einer 20 Jahre alten vollparabolischen Cormoran Spinnrute (Fehlkauf) überlisten können. Beim Zander wirds schwer damit...

Worauf ich hinauswill: Das Angeln auf Zander ist eher speziell, Hechte und Barsche "verzeihen" eher eine nicht optimale Gerätezusammenstellung. Daher, meiner Meinung nach, eine gewisse "Verzerrung" zu mehr Zanderfragen.

Genau erklären warum man nun auf Zander und nicht auf Raubfisch XYZ Angelt ist auch höchst subjektiv. 

Angeln finde ich geil. Golfen nicht.
Zander reizen mich, Hechte nicht.

Muss man alles immer genau erklären oder rechtfertigen können, oder den Gegenüber gar überzeugen?

Ich hab Bock nen kleines Gummitier über den Grund hüpfen zu lassen und einen Zander zu fangen. Und wenn Fisch und Fang und Der Raubfsch nun 6 Hecht und Barsch Schwerpunkte bringen, dann zuppel ich mir immer noch an der Zanderkant einen zurecht.

Aber dieser Vorwurf "Hype" und "Modefisch" hat sowas negatives was mit nicht gefällt. Es hat so den Anspruch, dass der "nicht Hype" Angler der bessere und tollere Angler ist, der den Zander Angler in irgendeiner Form schlecht aussehen lassen möchte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



D1985 schrieb:


> *Scheinst ja relativ gereizt zu sein*, weil andere mit Blech fangen...



Das zieht sich durch alle seine Postings.

Auf Spinner hab ich auch schon Zander gefangen. Je nach Gewässertp würde ich auf solche Köder auch zurückgreifen. Wenn da mal Zander drin wären...


----------



## CaptainPike (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...Aber dieser Vorwurf "Hype" und "Modefisch" hat sowas negatives was mit nicht gefällt. Es hat so den Anspruch, dass der "nicht Hype" Angler der bessere und tollere Angler ist, der den Zander Angler in irgendeiner Form schlecht aussehen lassen möchte.



Ja, am besten man angelt Rotfedern mit nem Ast. Das dürfte "unhype" genug sein :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Und die Zander waren wie groß? Aber kommt jetzt garantiert wieder 80cm+.. schon klar. Ich seh ja auch soviel Fangfotos und Fangberichte von Zandern mit Blech. Fischt ruhig weiter mit Blech auf Zander; dann fang ich wenigstens mehr ^^


Ich habe meinen Ü80 Zander mit einem Tandemspinner gefangen.



vermesser schrieb:


> Der Link funzt leider nicht  .


Aus irgend einem Grund, wird der Link von Anglerpraxis zu dem Bericht beim Verlinken zerstört. Da ich keine Fremdwerbung machen wollte, hatte ich den Link zu [Edit by Admin: unerlaubte Werbung geht auch hier nicht] eigentlich nicht nehmen wollen. Geht aber nicht anders.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hier wird oft abwertend vom Trendfisch geschrieben und das grade ein Hype drum gemacht wird.


Stimmt, da wollte ich ja noch was zu schreiben.

Im letzten Jahr war ich immer wieder mit 3 Leuten unterwegs, wir waren eine Gruppe von 4en. Ich war damals noch grober Anfänger und die andere mehr oder weniger Erfahren. Zander war der Zielfisch Nummer 1. Und sobald ich Hecht angeln wollte, was ich gern tue, wurde dies runter gemacht. Und wenn ich öfters zu Stellen gefahren bin, wo mehr Zander zu fangen sind, dann war dies auch "schlecht". Warum? Weil es dort ja einfach ist, Zander zu fangen.

Mittlerweile Angel ich nicht mehr mit diesen Leuten. Allerdings habe ich diese Mentalität nie verstanden. Hechte angeln war ja schlecht, weil diese zu einfach (monotens Kurbel) zu fangen sind. Und weil der Hecht öfters (hier) vorkommt. Was zur Hölle ist das für eine Logik? Eine Logik, dass man so weit geht und die Leute, die auf Hechte angeln, deshalb runter macht?
Werde ich nie verstehen....


Erst die Tage hat sich jemand(anderes) darüber beschwert, dass ich meine Fische ja in Holland fange. Da kann ja jeder fangen, war die Aussage. Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## jojo2502 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Ich angel mittlerweile über 35 Jahre,früher haben wir Zander gefangen genau wie heute!!!!!Damals gab es noch keine Gummifische und wir haben trotzdem gefangen.....komisch oder????Es kommt meiner meinung nach weniger auf den Köder sondern mehr auf Gewässerkunde an!!!!!!Das hier erinnert mich nur daran.....jedes Handy kann telefonieren  nur ich muß unbedingt das neuste haben!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruti Island (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Ü80 Zander mit einem Tandemspinner gefangen.




War das zufällig in einem Kanal o.ä. in Holland mit nicht allzu großer Tiefe?

In einem Baggersee oder einer Talsperre könnte das am Tag schwer bis unmöglich werden.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## Purist (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Dieser Gummitrend hat schon einen Grund. In vielen Gewässern, an vielen Stellen und zu den meisten Zeiten lässt sich der Zander nur dann überlisten, wenn man ihn einen kränkelnden "Snack" vor der Nase präsentiert. Denn tagsüber verstecken sich die Zander gerne. Geraubt wird erst Abends/Nachts/Morgens. Und da ist es dann egal, ob der Zander mit Spinner oder Gummi gefangen wird. Viele Angeln aber nur Tagsüber. Und die Erfolgsquote gibt dem Gummifisch dann recht.
> Ich selber habe es auch einst geglaubt, dass nur Gummifisch geht. Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass oft sogar das Blech der Köder sein kann, wenn nichts anderes geht. Wie ich auch in einem Artikel "Dinner für Spinner" einst schrieb.
> Meine zwei größten Zander habe ich im letzten Jahr auf Spinner gefangen. Den einen Grundnah geführt über Tag bei Kälte. Den anderen in der Dunkelheit an der Oberfläche.



Ich habe auch schon Zander mit Spinner oder Wobbler zur Mittagszeit gefangen (auch im Hochsommer), bei so gut wie keiner vorhandenen Wolkendecke. Ich denke eher, der Gummitrend wird deutlich mehr bezüglich des Marketings gepusht, bietet ja auch wahnwitzige Shoppingmöglichkeiten, zudem kommt der Mythos aus früheren Jahren, als Zanderangeln nur etwas "für Experten an der Spinnrute" gewesen ist. Die Wahrheit dahinter war vermutlich eher, dass sich damals kaum ein Spinnangler traute, seine teure Blechköder oder Wobbler (sinkende Exemplare.. kaufte ohnehin fast niemand) immer in direkter Grundnähe zu führen, wo die schlimmsten Hänger lauern. 

Bezüglich der Konzentration kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen, wenn du beim Spinnangeln (mit Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler) unkonzentriert bist, haust du auch oft nur daneben. Das ist richtig ärgerlich wenn man in 6 Stunden nur einen einzigen Biß bekommt, und den innerhalb von 1-2 Sekunden versemmelt. 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinauswill: Das Angeln auf Zander ist eher speziell, Hechte  und Barsche "verzeihen" eher eine nicht optimale Gerätezusammenstellung.  Daher, meiner Meinung nach, eine gewisse "Verzerrung" zu mehr  Zanderfragen.



Halte ich für einen Mythos, gerade auch bezüglich der Ruten. Die muss kein hartes Brett sein, solange man nicht auf große Distanz mit Gummifischen hantiert. Ich nutze immer das gleiche Gerät auf Zander und Hecht, sehe auch keinen Bedarf das zu ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Bleikopfspinner gegen die Strömung einwerfen, absinken lassen auf Grund, mit der Strömung gerade so schnell einkurbeln, dass sich das Blatt dreht - funzt (sehr) gut auf Zander.

Genauso "pilken" mit nem Effzett (Gewicht je nach Strömung/Tiefe), auch gegen den Strom einwerfen und mit der Strömung heranpilken, nicht zu hoch pilken.

Damit hatt ich auch öfter Waller als Beifang, gerade mit den kleineren! Effzetts..

Kleine Barschzocker bis 10 Gramm funzen auch gut auf Zander, da aber mehr Döbel...

Nichtsdestotrotz macht das Gummiangeln wegen der Absinkbisse einfach Laune...

Genauso der Hecht, am besten wenn er an der Oberfläche auf nen Köder knallt, oder Rapfen, oder Barsche am UL-Gerät, und, und, und......

Jeder, wie und auf was er luschtich isch..........


----------



## Brassenkönig (20. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Nun ja, zum einen resultiert das Zanderfieber ganz klar aus dem enormen Hype, der durch Zeitschriften, Blogs und andere Medien ganz massiv gepusht wird. Gerade in Kombination mit weiteren neuen Trends wie dem Streetfishing und dem Tackle-Wahn spezialisieren sich gerade jüngere Angler aufs Zanderfischen, weil es schlichtweg ,,cool" zu sein scheint|rolleyes.

Für mich persönlich war ausschlaggebend, dass ich in meiner Region einfach hervorragende Zanderreviere direkt vor der Haustür habe. In meinen Hausgewässern (Elbe, NOK, Eider etc.) gibt es kaum Hechte, hier regiert ganz klar der Zander. Insofern fiel mir die Wahl auf den passenden Raubfisch nicht schwer. Als ich dann vor 4 Jahren, angestachelt von den vielen Zanderberichten aus dem Hamburger Hafen, zum ersten mal mit ner uralten, schwabbeligen Hechtrute faulenzen ging und beim 3. Wurf  auch prompt nen schönen 60 er Zander ans Band bekam, nahm die Sucht ihren Lauf.

So begann ich mich immer stärker zu spezialisieren, das Tackle/die Methode wurde verfeinert und meine Fänge immer besser#6. Ich mag einfach die grundnahe Spinnfischerei mit Gummiködern, für mich als leidenschaftlichen Meeresangler hat das Zanderfischen viele Gemeinsamkeiten mit dem Dorschangeln und das gefällt mir#6. Das Faulenzen mit der vollen Konzentration auf die Absinkphase, das Gefühl der absoluten Köderkontrolle und im Idealfall das stramme Tock, macht einfach süchtig#6. Zudem ist der Zander von seiner Optik her äußerst ansprechend und erreicht zudem ordentliche Größen. Natürlich hat er nicht die Spritzigkeit wie ein Hecht im Drill, wobei ein 90 er Zander in der Strömung auch ordentlich Alarm macht #6. Der kulinarische Aspekt ist für mich lediglich ein angenehmer Nebenffekt, aber bestimmt nicht ausschlaggebend.

Mit dem Hechtfischen konnte ich mich hingegen nie so richtig anfreunden, was aber auch vielleicht daran liegt, dass ich hier keine geeigneten Hechtgewässer habe. Zwar konnte ich in DK und Schweden an flachen, verkrauteten Seen auch ordentliche Hechte fangen, trotz alledem fällt mir das Zanderfischen deutlich leichter. Auch wenn es für manche komisch klingen mag, aber mit dem Hechtangeln habe ich im Vergleich zum Zander deutlich mehr Probleme |rolleyes. Mir fällt es schwer, den Hecht zu finden. Den Zander werde ich bis auf einige Ausnahmen (Abends an der Oberfläche z.B.) fast immer am Grund fangen, während ich mir beim Hecht nie sicher bin, auf welcher Höhe er gerade steht. Während ich die Menge an Zandern, die ich in meinem Leben gefangen habe, nicht mehr zählen kann, komme ich insgesamt vielleicht auf 30 Hechte |rolleyes. Insofern weiß ich schon, wieso ich mich auf den Zander eingeschossen habe #6.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> War das zufällig in einem Kanal o.ä. in Holland mit nicht allzu großer Tiefe?


War am Dortmund Ems Kanal. Flach war es da nicht.
Der andere Zander war in einem flachen Kanal in NL.



Purist schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Zander mit Spinner oder Wobbler zur Mittagszeit gefangen (auch im Hochsommer), bei so gut wie keiner vorhandenen Wolkendecke. Ich denke eher, der Gummitrend wird deutlich mehr bezüglich des Marketings gepusht, bietet ja auch wahnwitzige Shoppingmöglichkeiten, zudem kommt der Mythos aus früheren Jahren, als Zanderangeln nur etwas "für Experten an der Spinnrute" gewesen ist. Die Wahrheit dahinter war vermutlich eher, dass sich damals kaum ein Spinnangler traute, seine teure Blechköder oder Wobbler (sinkende Exemplare.. kaufte ohnehin fast niemand) immer in direkter Grundnähe zu führen, wo die schlimmsten Hänger lauern.


Es hat schon seinen Sinn, warum man mit Gummi einfach erfolgreicher über Tag ist. Wird der Spinner leicht übern Grund geführt, dann funktioniert das ebenso gut. Nur hat man da oft nicht die Möglichkeiten. Zumindest an den Stellen, dir mir auf Anhieb einfallen, wäre es aufgrund der Kanten nicht oder kaum möglich Grundnah zu fischen. Aber auch da bin ich mir sicher - und das hat auch die Vergangenheit bei mir und Freunden gezeigt - das die mit Spinner zu bekommen sind. Aber am Ende überwiegen die Gummi Vorteile. In dem Sinne ist es nicht nur Mode.


----------



## vermesser (21. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Es geht auch mit Spinner, das Problem ist, dass es kaum welche gibt, bei denen der Haken zuverlässig (nach Umbau auf Einzelhaken) nach oben zeigt. Insofern kann man noch deutlich mehr Spinner als Gummis an guten Zanderecken beerdigen  .


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

zander und barsch, ja, augenscheinlich sind das die beliebtesten fische, weil die angelart gummiköder einfach extrem angesagt ist.

ich persönlich esse auch lieber zander und barsch als hecht, sogar ein ordentliches rotauge ziehe ich esox vor.
da meine familie aber fast gar keinen fisch isst, vielleicht mal was geräuchertes, verwöhnte bande, nehme ich selten zander und barsche mit nach hause.
hechte dagegen schon ab und an, die liebt nämlich mein nachbar, ein jäger und bei dem bedanke ich mich damit für das eine, oder andere stück wild was er mir zukommen läßt.
und in der tat hängt von der zubereitung einiges ab, so wie mein nachbar das macht könnt´ ich auch zum hechtfan werden.


----------



## pike-81 (21. August 2015)

Moinsen!
Also bin jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren Hamburger. 
Von daher sollte ich wohl dem Zander verfallen sein. 
Und mich in die heringsanglerartigen Reihen in Hafencity und Co einreihen. 
Aber trotz einiger Versuche setze ich mich lieber ins Auto und fahre an schöne Seen mit Leihbooten, um Hechte zu fangen. 
Warum?
Hecht ist mein Fisch. Ist klar. 
Aber auch sonst sind die Möglichkeiten auf Hecht einfach größer. 
Es gibt kaum einen Kunstkôder, der nicht unter entsprechenden Bedingungen Hecht bringt. 
Oder hat hier schon mal jemand einen Zander auf Popper gefangen?
Die End- und Durchschnittsgrôße vom Hecht übertreffen den Zander. 
Der Hecht ist im Drill auch wesentlich spektakulärer. 
Also mich reizt es überhaupt nicht, hier in der Elbe zu gufieren...
Ein weiterer Faktor ist das natürliche Verbreitungsgebiet. 
Hier ist der Barsch eindeutig der Pionier unter den Räubern. 
Es gibt kaum ein Gewässer, in dem er fehlt. 
Dicht gefolgt von Meister Esox. 
Während die Glasaugen sich hier schwer tun, und nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen selbsterhaltende Populationen aufbauen. 
Petri


----------



## Steph75 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Bei mir ist der Zander ganz deutlich die Nummer 1 da ich diese harten Tocks so liebe. Sowohl beim faulenzen in der absinkphase, als auch in der haltephase beim vertikalen. Dazu kommt, das in meiner Nähe einige hervorragende Gewässer zum angeln auf die Glasaugen sind. Hechte sind da häufiger beifang und barsche sowieso. Ich lese die ganze Zeit das hechte jetzt ja so sehr stärker kämpfen als Zander.... Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe schon einige Hechte zwischen 90 und 117cm beim zanderangeln fangen können und ich muss sagen, das große Zander gleich großen hechten im Drill nichts nachstehen, am gleichen Gerät wohlgemerkt. Vorallem dann, wenn sie in größeren tiefen gehakt werden. Ein ü80 Zander, der in 6-7m Wassertiefe einsteigt, wird da unten dermaßen rumbocken das einem anschließend das Handgelenk Schmerzen kann. Das macht nen 90 er Hecht nicht. Vielleicht haut er nochmal ne kurze Flucht raus oder macht an der öberflache noch etwas Spektakel, aber das wars dann meist, während der Zander aus der Tiefe erstmal hochgepumpt werden will. Hat man ihn dann allerdings oben, war es das dann aber meistens. Und da liegt glaube ich das Problem. Zander die ich vom Ufer in flacheren Kanälen fangen konnte, konnte ich meistens recht einfach Richtung Kescher kurbeln, dadurch das man die Fische direkt an der Oberfläche hat, scheint irgendwie der Kampfgeist sofort weg zu sein. Warum das so ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber meiner Erfahrung nach, verhalten sich Zander die ich im tiefem vom Boot aus haken konnte, komplett anders als welche im flachen Wasser vom Ufer 
Ü


----------



## vermesser (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Zufälligerweise gab es am Wochenende eine gleichlautende Diskussion über Hecht- Zander- Barsch, als ich unterwegs war. Beteiligt waren einige "Deutsche" und zwei "Russen". Interessanterweise fanden die Deutschen bis auf mich den Zander besser und wohlschmeckender, während die Russen klar Hecht und Barsch dem Zander vorzogen. Anscheinend gibts da bezüglich der Wertigkeit auch eine gewisse Prägung nach Nationalität bzw. Herkunft. Für die Kameraden aus dem Osten war der Zander eher etwas gewöhnliches mit nicht so hoher Wertigkeit, was auf komplettes Unverständnis stieß...schon interessant.


----------



## drathy (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Bei mir ist es auch so, dass ich in erster Linie aus kulinarischer Sicht auf den Zander aus bin, denn mein Ziel ist schon einen Zander zu fangen, den ich auch entnehmen kann. Zugegeben kommt das dann aber auch nur wenige Male im Jahr vor... 

Dazu kommt dann auch noch, dass Hechte bei uns offenbar nicht so selten sind, denn obwohl ich auf Zander aus bin, fange ich im Jahr immer mehr Hechte als Zander als "Beifang". #c Wenn es es gezielt drauf anlegen würde, dann würde ich zweifellos noch viele mehr fangen...

Barsch wäre auch interessant, aber da habe ich mich bislang noch nicht mit beschäftigt, diese gezielt zu beangeln, die sind derzeit auch eher Beifang. Das wäre allerdings auch mal interessant, da wir in der Nähe einen Baggersee haben, der sicher voll von Barschen ist, zumindest wenn ich das anhand der ufernahen Kleinbarsch-Schwärmen ausmachen kann. 

So kampfschwach finde ich große Zander aber gar nicht unbedingt, auch wenn ich nun nicht so die besten Vergleiche habe. Mein 90er hat mir im vorletzten Jahr schon nen 15-Minuten-Kampf geliefert, wobei ich natürlich auch recht vorsichtig war, da ein solch großer Fisch für mich leider eher die Ausnahme ist und ich den nicht verlieren wollte... 

Generell kann ist aber sicher ein Grund für den "Zanderhype", dass es offenbar an den größen Flüssen/gut bestückten Seen mit ein wenig Erfahrung nicht sonderlich schwer ist, Erfolge zu erzielen...und Erfolge motivieren natürlich! 



> Für die Kameraden aus dem Osten war der Zander eher etwas gewöhnliches mit nicht so hoher Wertigkeit, was auf komplettes Unverständnis stieß...schon interessant.


Da muss ich an die eine Folge von "Fluss-Monster" denken, wo Jeremy Wade in Tschernobyl war und einen Zander nach dem Anderen gefangen hat und die Zander für ihn schon fast so lästig wie Piranhas waren, da quasi nichts anderes zu fangen war. Vielleicht sind die Bestände im Osten ja überall deutlich höher als bei uns und daher ist der Zander dort eher gewöhnlich...


----------



## Revilo62 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

wahrscheinlich sind die Flüsse dort auch deutlich trüber als unsere mittlerweile Trinkwasserkanäle ( ich sprech mal direkt von der Havel)
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



drathy schrieb:


> Da muss ich an die eine Folge von "Fluss-Monster" denken, wo Jeremy Wade in Tschernobyl war und einen Zander nach dem Anderen gefangen hat und die Zander für ihn schon fast so lästig wie Piranhas waren, da quasi nichts anderes zu fangen war. Vielleicht sind die Bestände im Osten ja überall deutlich höher als bei uns und daher ist der Zander dort eher gewöhnlich...



Ich kenne die Folge nicht, halte die geschilderten Inhalte für ziemlichen Unsinn . Wenn Du da etwas fangen kannst, dann sieht das vor allem so aus (aus dem Kühlwasserkanal):
















[/offtopic]


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

Hier kann man die Folge als ganzes gucken: http://www.dmax.de/programme/fluss-monster/videos/fluss-monster-der-mutantenfisch-von-tschernobyl/


Die Zander fängt er vor einem Auslauf.... mit egal was.


----------



## vermesser (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*

@ Kaulbarschspezi: Warst du DA etwa selber zugange mit der Angel |bigeyes ?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hier kann man die Folge als ganzes gucken: http://www.dmax.de/programme/fluss-monster/videos/fluss-monster-der-mutantenfisch-von-tschernobyl/



Mag ja sein, dass da auch ne Menge Zettis rumschwimmen. Aber eben auch ne Menge anderes und insbesondere dicke dicke Welse... - egal, lenkt von der Diskussion ab... |wavey:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Kaulbarschspezi: Warst du DA etwa selber zugange mit der Angel |bigeyes ?



Ne, nur Schwimmbrot ausse Kantine füttern, das mochten die Viecher erstaunlicherweise...


----------



## vermesser (24. August 2015)

*AW: Zander beliebter als Hecht und Co...warum eigentlich?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ne, nur Schwimmbrot ausse Kantine füttern, das mochten die Viecher erstaunlicherweise...



Das heißt, demnächst gibts einen Beitrag bei Blinker, F&F oder so "Waller mit Schwimmbrot"  ? Neuer Trend.

Funzt leider nur in alten, explodierten Kernkraftwerken.

By the way: Sieht sehr viel idyllischer aus dort, als man sich das gemeinhin vorstellt. Leuchtet aber vermutlich im Dunkeln?


----------

